# My B14



## rodmixalot (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## croser2 (Dec 3, 2006)

cool. I like it.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

Nice, I like the low stance, and the front looks really sharp!


----------



## rodmixalot (Feb 14, 2005)

thanks! more pics soon!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

looks damn good!!


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

like the front.. it's tight man..


----------

